

This German band’s GeoCities site successfully redirects to their Facebook page - restlessdesign
http://www.reocities.com/SunsetStrip/Lounge/1234/

======
restlessdesign
Granted it’s not “technically” GeoCities and it should probably be a 301
redirect, but I still thought it was pretty cool!

